

An open letter to Flightcar - ijess
http://watilo.com/open-letter-to-flightcar

======
ghall
I'm glad to know I'm not alone in being shocked by Flightcar's service. I've
also had a recent horrible experience with Flightcar, and unfortunately must
also recommend users steer clear.

I've only seen this level of tone-deafness from startups that are about to die
or startups that are about to raise big. Given they are still expanding
aggressively into new cities I'd assume it's the latter and they're pushing a
lemon onto VCs.

------
elaineo
I agree with your post x100000. I loved Flightcar when they first started:
[http://elaineou.com/2013/11/25/free-airport-parking-
relayrid...](http://elaineou.com/2013/11/25/free-airport-parking-relayrides-
vs-flightcar/)

As an early-stage startup, they had no choice but to provide fantastic
service. Now it seems like they sacrificed customer service for growth.

